# St. Joseph's Hospital (Parry Sound)



## jerm IX (Jan 6, 2012)

In 1995, St. Joseph's Hospital, which provided chronic care, merged with The Parry Sound District Hospital, which provided acute care.

“Parry Sound was the first community directed to build a new hospital by the province’s Health Services Restructuring Commission,” says Norman Maciver, chief executive officer of The West Parry Sound Health Centre. The new West Parry Sound Health Centre opened in 2005, at which time St. Joseph's hospital was closed and has sat vacant ever since.

St. Joseph's Hospital was originally a three story wooden house built in the 1890s. As of this moment, I have yet to ascertain the date that it opened as a hospital. The 4 storey South Wing was added in 1938 and the 2 storey East Wing was added in 1951. Both additions were made of concrete and steel.

On a beautiful September morning in 2011, Ninja and I awoke at our campsite, fried up a quick breakfast and began our pilgrimage to the old hospital...

Come on in...


http://jermalism.blogspot.com/2012/01/abandonment-issues-st-josephs-hospital.html





Here is a sample...




St. Joseph's Hospital (Parry Sound) by jerm IX, on Flickr




Blindness by jerm IX, on Flickr




Schizophrenia by jerm IX, on Flickr




Castile Soap - Solutions - Dressing Basket - Fleets - Enema Cans - IV Basket by jerm IX, on Flickr




Profexray by jerm IX, on Flickr




Learning To Walk (Parallel Bars) by jerm IX, on Flickr




Chronic Encephalitis by jerm IX, on Flickr




Chronic Obstructive Pulmonary Disorder by jerm IX, on Flickr




Addison's Disease by jerm IX, on Flickr




Acquired Brain Injury by jerm IX, on Flickr




Hyperthyroidism by jerm IX, on Flickr


----------



## Krypton (Jan 7, 2012)

So much stuff left in there - nice report


----------



## mr_bones (Jan 7, 2012)

Very nice indeed. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jerm IX (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------

